# 1st Proper 205 GTI Clean.



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

This thread is a massive thanks to stolt.

All began with Monkey 22 asking if there was anyone local in the Essex area who could help him to learn what you guys do very well. I had often thought about asking this.

Within a couple of hours stolt was offering his services.

To be honest I jumped in with a cheeky 'have you got room for another'.

PM's sent, Phone numbers exchanged and 1230 Sat 21st was set. I was really looking forward to it.

On the Friday gave to old girl a bit of a clean. Did not want to turn up taking the pee with a dirty car.










Arrived bang on time. Very unusual for me!

Met stolt and straight away gave him a box of beer tokens as a thanks for what he was about to do. Well, it made me feel better.

Car moved into garage to let the black paint cool down. Only about 19 degrees outside but the panels were very very hot. Got on with masking up.










At least I could help with this bit. 

stolt showed his collection he has built up over time. He gave good advise in don't buy too much too quick. Try and find products or a range that you like and stick to them.

He went through his pads, showed my which one were good for which type of jobs.

A quick little measure of the paint depths and away we, will more like he, went.

Started on the rear near on the boot. 'A small area' I thought, wiper to corner, shouldn't taken too long. 20 mins later still working it, still spraying it (water) and still moving it. This is where I think, along with many others. It takes a lot of time and effort. It is not a quick 3-4 passes with pad and move on.

Then I almost had a heart attack. Without warning stolt began to SANDPAPER my car!!!!!










Oh my days. I did take a sharp intake of breath. I don't think he noticed. Again stolt explained what can be done a achieved with a bit of 3000 grade wet and dry.

To be honest I had tried wet and dry myself a week earlier on a bad bit of touch up paint on the o/s rear corner. I used 300 grade paper. Completley, c0cked it up!!










stolt began to work his magic and go rid of the mess I had made!










stolt was now cracking on with the offside and results were beginning to show.




























Next moved on the the near side of the car.

This is where stolt got out his lights to show up the paint work. Every blemish and imperfection showed up 100 times worse!

I was too shocked to take pictures :doublesho

Although, stolt loved it. More wet and dry. More rubbing away. He is mad for it.

stolt was clicking away with his camera and I am sure he will add further pictures to this thread.

I am gutted I did not take more..............until the final finish and out into the evening sun.





































Finally, my favorite shot:-










I'm sure many of you will noticed that the wheels have not been touched. To get in and out of my garage I have to drive up and down a very very muddy drive way around the back of the houses. It was really not worth putting anything on the wheels or tyres as it would just be a watse.

Once the sun this week dries out the mud puddles I will give them a treat.

stolt is a guy who loves to clean cars, loves to show other on how to clean cars and gets a lot of pleasure out of it. And a genuine nice guy!!

Once again thank you stolt. 7 hours start to finish and that was mainly rubbing and polishing.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Morning mate, car looks lovely. Really good write up aswell. Bit Tired this morning lol.

I will add some pics, you know i love that minature setting on the camera ive got!!

iplod999 let me have a little drive of this beauty and i really enjoyed it, back in the day this one of of the hot hatches, i didnt own one i had a 5 GT turbo but this was a quick car back in the days. Very good example and will keep an eye on your threads to see you return her back to her former beauty.

oh yeah and i do take over proceedings somewhat don't i? lol i was suppose to be showing not doing. lol

superb bloke..... heres some pics i took.


----------



## nc35 (Sep 13, 2009)

One classic car I would still love to own. 
Looking dam beautiful too. 

Btw if it were me I would still treat the wheels & tyres. I too live down an unmade road, but sealing the wheels makes cleaning them a breeze.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ha ha. Loving the miniture shots!

Glad you got pictures of the near side. 

Anyhow, you did let me have a little go. I spent a whole 6 minutes on the bonnet. You showed me it should take about half hour at least. The difference between my feeble effort and yours was amazing. 

I really enjoyed the day. You have a very understanding wife


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish:thumb:


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Cool classic car:thumb: some awesome after shots


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Lovely job, great pics tooooo


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

He's done it now. Gone out and got wheel cleaner, tyre cleaner, detailing spray and HD wax. 

Oh god what have you started stolt!!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic 205 gti had the pleasure to own the 309gti lots of fun was had in late 80's early 90's with them, car looks great and enjoy i would


----------



## astonhold (Feb 29, 2012)

Great car mate. Always fancied one. Sounds like you've caught the bug for detailing! It happened to me and it is helping me relieve my piggy bank of what small change there once was in there!!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Derekh929 said:


> Classic 205 gti had the pleasure to own the 309gti lots of fun was had in late 80's early 90's with them, car looks great and enjoy i would


I do enjoy on a daily basis.

I had a 1.6 when I was 20. Sold it for an XR3i and regretted it ever since.

Turned 40 and BOOM..........this one arrived.


----------



## monkey22 (Apr 9, 2010)

Fantastic job Rob that looks quality.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Monkey22. What happened to you?


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

wish i lived around the corner from you fella, brilliant finish


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

Incredible afters, should of dressed the tyres for picture purposes:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work there guys, have not seen one for years, looks great :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> Good job mate :thumb:


Cheers DMH. When is the next meet? Needs to soon is before it he's dirty.

I got some 3M rubber restorer today.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

R9SH G said:


> Incredible afters, should of dressed the tyres for picture purposes:thumb:


i told him if hes going to put pics up he will get comments that the tires arent dressed properly!!! told you didnt i. lol


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

Neilb1 said:


> wish i lived around the corner from you fella, brilliant finish


hi neil, hows things? came out well didnt she.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> He's done it now. Gone out and got wheel cleaner, tyre cleaner, detailing spray and HD wax.
> 
> Oh god what have you started stolt!!


sorry mate, rocky road now , i tell you I reckon it will easily be a £100 spend this month on products for you... glad you got some tire stuff, it will really finish it off.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Looking lovely iPlod 

Another 205 fit for the shows!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Looking lovely iPlod
> 
> Another 205 fit for the shows!


I wouldn't go that far nick. Although, now you mention it.


----------



## nick3814 (Dec 31, 2010)

Lovely job, amazing finish and an awesome motor, love it, well done.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Fantastic finish. You gonna let us in on what was used?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Stevesuds said:


> Fantastic finish. You gonna let us in on what was used?


I'm sure stolt will follow up. There was far too much going on for me to notice.

I gave a 2 bucket wash with Miguires NXT and the used SP SR and then put on the EGP. Then it was over to stolt.


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

iPlod999 said:


> I'm sure stolt will follow up. There was far too much going on for me to notice.
> 
> I gave a 2 bucket wash with Miguires NXT and the used SP SR and then put on the EGP. Then it was over to stolt.


we used Sonus pads with menzerna PF2500 and SF4000 on a yellow and orange pad. Some Zaino Z6 was sprayed over the boywork and then i followed it up with Auto finesse Tough coat.


----------



## Thug Pug (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking car mate 

Robert.


----------



## Robvw (Jul 8, 2012)

loving the pug remember these cars well. I had a 1.6 gti and it was a awesome little car. perhaps build quality was a little suspect but it drove really well.

top finish aswell, looks stunning from the photos especially considering the age of the car.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning mate, and in time warp condition. My first car was a 205 gtx. Not fit to lace the boots of your one.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Stunning mate, and in time warp condition. My first car was a 205 gtx. Not fit to lace the boots of your one.


It is in good nick. 89k on the clock and a book full Of device receipts over the years.

There are still a few bit to sort out. Some **** lowered it at some time. The off side torsion bar is stuck solid. However, I now have a bar puller and will give it another go.

The interior is pretty good bright red carpals etc. however, the drivers bolster has gone and a couple of the seems have gone at shoulder height. I'm not the 12.5 stone I was when I was in my 20's. Haha.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great write up and pictures. The car is a credit to you both. 

Bet it drives better now as well. Ha!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful :argie:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweet indeed fella :thumb:


----------



## Mr hat (Jul 15, 2012)

lovely car. its on my list of cars to own at some point.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you very much people. Remember, it was stolt who done the cleaning. 

I have a massive grin on my face all day today. Lots of comments from other drivers at traffic lights and junctions today. 

The only downside. Just had a 100 mile ish trip up and down the M11, dropping kids off the grandparents for a few day. The front of the car is smothered on squished bugs.

At one point must have gone through swarm of them. Windscreen covered, wipers on. Yuck!!!!!

Guess what I'll be doing for the next hour.


----------



## FiestaDan (Jul 10, 2012)

gorgeous car and work


----------



## jcf1966 (Jul 21, 2012)

A great post thanks for sharring 
It looks a stunning job

James


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. My first car was a 205 GTX, which I was later told was quite rare. It was a great car, however, the previous owner(s) had had some fun with the torsion bar, so rear passengers were only an option if they weighed 4 stone.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats got to be one of the best 205 gti's i've seen in a long time. Great work


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Awesome mate. My first car was a 205 GTX, which I was later told was quite rare. It was a great car, however, the previous owner(s) had had some fun with the torsion bar, so rear passengers were only an option if they weighed 4 stone.


I've only had 4 adults in it once. Never again! 

Still not tried to get it back up the the correct ride height yet.


----------



## Damien (May 8, 2011)

Lovely car and great work mate!


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great job mate, love the BW+red pics:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very nice. Always wanted to drive a 205 GTI :thumb:


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

Is that the original paint?

Stunning looking in black! I'm not supprised you got lots of comments from other drivers!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

They drive as if they are on rails. 

I wish I had the nerve to really give it some. 

Unknown if original paint. I have owned it for just over a year. It's does polish up lovely and now with EXO and C2v2 sitting on it it's lovely.


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic job..I want one now


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect job mate:thumb:


----------



## Craigswinton (Dec 12, 2012)

That's is a great looking 205. Since my mate got one have loved them handle so well.


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Stunning 205 there. I've been looking at these on eBay as a bit of a project but haven't taken the plunge as yet

Does Stolt want any more work? I need my car worked on by someone as good as this. And in Essex too!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have not seen Stolt on here for a little while. 

I did text him a while back to offer some EXO for his Golf to repay a bit of the favour he done me. He was in the States at the time. 

I'll contact him again when the weather get warmer. 

As for a 205 project. Go for it. They are great.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'm on the hunt for a tidy 205... Preferably with some angry webbers... This thread makes my wallet itch sooooo bad.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow! That is a beautiful wee 205 GTi. Love it, and some very nice restoring detailing going on. Great pics


----------

